# Which kind of XL do you prefer as a passenger?



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

I drive an XL SUV myself. Sometimes, I feel bad when a bunch of people come in and they barely fit. Mine's basically the same size as Nissan Pathfinder or Toyota Highlander, so it's not a rare small 7 pax SUV.

Sometimes I think about if I were a pax, I would prefer to get a minivan if I ordered an XL. Does anyone else think of it that way too?

Honestly, most of the mainstream mid-size 7 pax SUVs don't have enough legroom in the 3rd row. I am not big myself but I would not want to be there for more than 30 minutes.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Minivans are cheaper for the driver to buy, and with 6 passengers have more luggage space compared to most suvs with third row up.

Best cars for riders using xl is Yukon xl, suburban escalades, expedition and navigator as they have plenty of space for passengers and luggage

My market most of these large SUV drivers also do xl so for the rider it's a discount if they get it through xl


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Minivans are cheaper for the driver to buy, and with 6 passengers have more luggage space compared to most suvs with third row up.
> 
> Best cars for riders using xl is Yukon xl, suburban escalades, expedition and navigator as they have plenty of space for passengers and luggage
> 
> My market most of these large SUV drivers also do xl so for the rider it's a discount if they get it through xl


Well of course those are no doubt great cars for XL as a pax but it's not the best for the drivers to be driving. I drive a mid size SUV and when I spend most time in the city, I'm getting 18-20 MPG. I don't even need to think about how much worse MPG those large SUVs will get.

Anyways, back to the topic. Honestly, I still would prefer a minivan over a large SUV. I've been in a Suburban once. I ordered a UberSUV. I don't like the feeling of how the 2nd row seats close off a lot of the view for the 3rd row to the front. It feels "divided". Most of XL pax are a group of people and they like to chat. Also, that wall makes the vehicle seems more confined and not as roomy.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

But you specifically pointed out from a riders pov, they dont care how much you paid for gas

Who doesnt like a free upgrade when thousands of SUV drivers who drive the larger suvs are willing to pick up xl, and some even pick up x in my market.

I doubt there are many riders who would choose a minivan vs suburban

Btw I drive a qx60


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

XL passengers are the worst. I couldn’t care less if their legs get squished sitting in the 3rd row, in fact I hope they do. They should feel lucky I’m forced to pick them up in my luxury SUV because the higher platforms don’t have enough business. To hell with them.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> XL passengers are the worst. I couldn't care less if their legs get squished sitting in the 3rd row, in fact I hope they do. They should feel lucky I'm forced to pick them up in my luxury SUV because the higher platforms don't have enough business. To hell with them.


Xl riders are sometimes just extra x riders lol

Some in my market use xl as x though as they think its better drivers and more space


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> But you specifically pointed out from a riders pov, they dont care how much you paid for gas
> 
> Who doesnt like a free upgrade when thousands of SUV drivers who drive the larger suvs are willing to pick up xl, and some even pick up x in my market.
> 
> ...


Right. Yes, they don't care how much we pay in gas. Here in Toronto, if I recall correctly Uber doesn't want large SUV to be XL. I don't see many of them in XL. I've seen once at the airport queue that's for X/XL. Other than that, I don't even see any large SUV listed under XL eligible vehicle for Toronto.


AuxCordTherapy said:


> XL passengers are the worst. I couldn't care less if their legs get squished sitting in the 3rd row, in fact I hope they do. They should feel lucky I'm forced to pick them up in my luxury SUV because the higher platforms don't have enough business. To hell with them.


I understand your pain but it's more of our fault that we were led to believe that buying a luxury SUV would be good for ubering and that there would be enough demand.


Kodyhead said:


> Xl riders are sometimes just extra x riders lol
> 
> Some in my market use xl as x though as they think its better drivers and more space


Yeah, I've had many normal size people ordering XL. Only once, I got a large person ordering XL. I think my most XL days were like 10-12 XL pings a day. Those days make me feel maybe I should get a minivan. The amount of times I have to keep moving one of my bench seats to let pax into the 3rd row, I can I feel the seat's rail are gonna fail in a few months. Lol.

If Uber had allowed some luxurious minivans (leather seats equipped trims) in Select, man I would've done it already.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

First I am confident it says POPULAR models not ELIGIBLE models, just because it's not on the list doesn't mean it wont qualify

Second my xl as extra x riders means just more paxholes specifically cheap x or pool riders. Over time you will get 6 paxholes and they vemmo or split a $11 ride between 6 people. If I am splitting and sending or requesting a $11 ride between 6 people, they are not my friends. Lol

But yes some large people order xl but I notice more than half the time on uber xl, its 4 passengers or less where Lyft xl is 5-6 people cause they send $20 off first ride codes to each other, ride for free and probably downrate drivers for fun.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Minivan owner here, so I'm biased. Minivans get a bad rap, but they blow SUVs out of the water. They are more comfortable, spacious, easy to exit/enter. I mean the rear doors slide open BY THEMSELVES. Mine has 2 reclining captains chairs with dual adjustable armrests, open between, so people can easily get into the third row. The Toyota Highlander (and Honda Pilot?) can also do this, though it's not quite as spacious inside. The third row fits 3 full sized adults and the seats recline. I can fit a ridiculous amount of luggage in the back.

The only bummer is that minivans don't qualify for Premium/Luxury. Mine wouldn't anyway because it's too old, but a 2016 Toyota Sienna Limited blows any Suburban out of the water in terms of comfort. SUVs are pretty darn comfortable, but the minivan is just designed for spacious comfort.

The old Toyota Previa's second row could actually rotate so the second row could face the third row, and all pax could sit like in a circle.

How can you beat this? How does this not qualify as Uber Luxury?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Sorry but you watch TV, movies, reality,.TMZ all the beautiful people are getting chauffeured in large suvs, that's what most people prefer if they can get it at a xl price. 

Especially in places with wreckless spenders like Miami beach, la or nyc


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Sorry but you watch TV, movies, reality,.TMZ all the beautiful people are getting chauffeured in large suvs, that's what most people prefer if they can get it at a xl price.
> 
> Especially in places with wreckless spenders like Miami beach, la or nyc


Like I said, minivans have a bad rap. But in terms of "actual" comfort and convenience, they win hands down. Reality TV...pfft. I don't know what TMZ is but I'm guessing Kardashian-type entertainment.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Mini Vans blow away any similarly priced SUV as far as comfort and space . You gotta jump in to Navigator L or Escalade EV to even beat out most mini vans .

Those mini vans with the recliners on the 2nd row are amazing lol ,, I'll take that over the Telsa X that took me to the airport a couple months ago (by the way a tesla Model X is so cool but has absolutely no luxury to it for passengers )



henrygates said:


> Minivan owner here, so I'm biased. Minivans get a bad rap, but they blow SUVs out of the water. They are more comfortable, spacious, easy to exit/enter. I mean the rear doors slide open BY THEMSELVES. Mine has 2 reclining captains chairs with dual adjustable armrests, open between, so people can easily get into the third row. The Toyota Highlander (and Honda Pilot?) can also do this, though it's not quite as spacious inside. The third row fits 3 full sized adults and the seats recline. I can fit a ridiculous amount of luggage in the back.
> 
> The only bummer is that minivans don't qualify for Premium/Luxury. Mine wouldn't anyway because it's too old, but a 2016 Toyota Sienna Limited blows any Suburban out of the water in terms of comfort. SUVs are pretty darn comfortable, but the minivan is just designed for spacious comfort.
> 
> ...


Those are awesome , back in my younger years I bought a Previa as a camping mobile that 2nd row roating feature was so cool . I think the newer fully loaded mini vans should at least qualify for Select and Lyft Lux . Family member had a brand new Pacifica fully loaded as rental vehicle and it was crazy nice and comfortable , much nicer on a comfort level than my Infiniti QX60 or Ford Explorer Limited .


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I drive a Santa Fe and all my XL pax compliment how comfortable the 3rd row is. Getting out is a bit of a stretch, getting in isnt bad, but havent gotten a bad rating from an XL pax yet.


----------

